# hair loss majorly



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello, Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I feel really good now and am trying to do all the things I haven't been able to do for so long. So I've been busy. I am enjoying my kids again, and life!!! I am so thankful!!!! I just have one little complaint and compared to what I come from it's liveable. My hair is falling out terribly. I used to have thick hair and now you can actually see my scalp in front. Is their anything I can do? I thought maybe when my levels normalized after RAI and starting Levothyroixine it would stop. It isn't falling out in chunks anymore but still more than I think is normal. Plus there's not much left. I am currently taking 125mg of Levo. I go back in Dec. to check my levels. She said she still wants to keep a check on my liver because the hyper meds made it go toxic and it still wasn't normal yet. Could this be why my hair is falling out? I appreciate any help and am willing to try supplements etc...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

April, welcome back...please refresh our memories...when did you start on the Levo?

When I first started taking Levo several months ago, my hair started falling out big time...but it was never noticeable because I have a ton of hair. It has since stopped, and I assume it's growing back in (again, not noticeable).

If you are within a few months of just starting to take Levo, then you may not quite be "over the hump" yet. Plus, I could potentially see how Liver function would affect hair loss as well.

So glad you're enjoying life and kids again!!! That's huge!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

april said:


> Hello, Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I feel really good now and am trying to do all the things I haven't been able to do for so long. So I've been busy. I am enjoying my kids again, and life!!! I am so thankful!!!! I just have one little complaint and compared to what I come from it's liveable. My hair is falling out terribly. I used to have thick hair and now you can actually see my scalp in front. Is their anything I can do? I thought maybe when my levels normalized after RAI and starting Levothyroixine it would stop. It isn't falling out in chunks anymore but still more than I think is normal. Plus there's not much left. I am currently taking 125mg of Levo. I go back in Dec. to check my levels. She said she still wants to keep a check on my liver because the hyper meds made it go toxic and it still wasn't normal yet. Could this be why my hair is falling out? I appreciate any help and am willing to try supplements etc...


In addition to Octavia's very excellent comments, may I recommend that you take 2 to 3 Grams of a good quality Omega III every day? This will go a long way to restoring your hair, helping it grow and your skin as well.


----------



## Jameyab (Nov 16, 2011)

Hair loss mostly cause by depression and lots of thinking and pressure on mind. The best cure to get rid from hair loss problem is to use Silica and try to be happy and depress away


----------

